# on clomid, late period but BFN.



## hopingsoon

I am so stressed out and need some advice/encouragement. I started taking clomid last month because I have not been ovulating/getting my period regularly since going off the pill last June. I took a med to jump start my period, which started on April 9th. I started my 50 mg clomid on April 12th and had a positive ovulation test (!!! first one ever !!!) on April 25th. Now, I am 30 days into my cycle and 14 DPO, but am still getting BFN. I feel so crazy because I don't understand why my period hasn't started yet... I just need my body to do SOMETHING. Has anyone had an experience like this before???


----------



## LBNY007

Hello hopingsoon,

I am experiencing the exact same thing you are! I've been TTC for 1 year as well. My cycles were 28 days with BC, and still were when I went off of the pills. However, a couple months later, cycle went to 35 days... then they stopped in Dec 2011. I started freaking out that I hadn't had a period in two months (and wasn't pregnant). 
So I finally went to my gyno at the end of March, and as you did, she put my on provera to jumpstart my period (which started April 7). I also took Clomid 50 mg on days 5-9 and I kept track of my bbt temps - which I've never done before.
I OV'd on April 24, and my temps stayed high - so I knew the clomid had worked! I had two BFN on 11 & 14 DPO :( 
So at 15 & 16 DPO, my temps dropped and on CD 33 my period started!! I had been spotting a week before, and thought maybe it was implatation?? but sadly no. 

So now I wait to start my 2nd round of Clomid on Sunday, still using the same dosage of 50mg. My gyno said it usually takes 2 or 3 rounds of clomid to work. I guess you body had to get used to it?? So crossing fingers for both of us! 

Have you experienced any symptoms/cramps?


----------



## hopingsoon

thanks for writing me back! i started today too. i guess that's good news because i finally ovulated! i am going to take the 50 mg again this month starting on sunday! we are clomid twins!!!!


----------



## LBNY007

When you took your 1st round of Clomid, did you take it at night? Did you have any side effects?
I took my first pill last night and (same as before) I have a nice headache this morning. Which never seems to go away, even if I take asprin. I actually had my first hot-flash last month, it was the strangest feeling ever, lol. However I got it a week after my last clomid pill.


----------



## hopingsoon

i take mine at night too... 7:30. i actually had a horrible headache too today! yuck! last time, i had awful hot flashes at night. i would wake up all sweaty and gross-- yuck! last night was okay, so maybe this time will be different, fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## Baby2867

I had a regular cycle before clomid, but when I took clomid my period was a week late! So disappointed!! 

1st month I didn't do any ovulation testing. 
2nd month I did use OPK and didn't ovulate till later, I think day 21. My Dr also gave me progesterone pills. So I think the late ovulation + progesterone can give you a later period. 

A major buzz kill! I was convinced I was preg. So disappointing 

Hang in there ladies. xo


----------



## Niks

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on this forum. I have been diagonosed with PCOS and never had regular periods.... was on BCP to regulate AF.... but stopped it in Aug 2011. TTC since then... Had a laparoscopy an ovarian drilling done on 24th Feb and did have periods since then.

My OBGYN advised me to pick any day and start on clomid 50 mg.... On CD45 and still no AF and BFN.

Now my gynae has prescribed me Provera and asked me to take Clomid 50 mg again after I get my periods from Day 5 to 9... I am not sure though... shouldn't she increase my dose as 50mg definitely did not work for me? I definitely did not ovulate as my Day 21 progesterone was 1.0.

I am so confused as all this is so new to me... and I am tired of hearing be patient... dont stress.


----------



## LBNY007

Hi Niks,

Welcome! I'm sorry for what you've been going through recently, but hopefully your cycles will start to regulate and with the medication that your gyno prescribed! 

I think your gyno wants you to begin with a "fresh start" which is why she prescribed provera and clomid. It's possible you didn't ovulate with your first round of Clomid, maybe it wasn't taken at the correct time of your cycle? Did you take the first round on CD 5-9? 

Provera will get your cycle back on track! Which is what I had to take myself (see previous post above) and I also took Clomid 50mg on CD 5-9. I did OV during my first round, however my gyno did say that I may not get pregnant in the first month - usually it takes 2 or 3 rounds of clomid. 

This is all new to me as well... never thought I would have been TTC for a year and still not be pregnant. Meanwhile I have an older sister who has a 6 and 9 yr old. Then there is my younger sister who just had her first baby on March 23! Patience is something I'm running out of!!!


----------



## hopingsoon

it's so hard when people keep saying "it will happen" or "you have to calm down and relax." haha, i don't want to relax, i feel crazy! it's insane how crazy making all of this is. it becomes an obsession because it feels so out of our control. i had to take the provera to get a jump start too, so hopefully that will get you "cleaned out" as my doctor put it, and on the right track. :)


----------



## Niks

Hi LBNY007 & Hopingsoon

Thanks for your comforting words... I really really needed to hear those.

In my last clomid cycled I just picked a day and considered it as CD5.
Baby dust to all of us, hope everything works out and soon.


----------



## LBNY007

I agree hopingsoon, it can be so frustrating hearing from others telling us "it will happen when the time is right" blah, blah, blah! I'm so sick of it! And of course the people who tell us are the ones who got pregnant fairly quickly. 

Tell me if any of you felt like shi* on mother's day?? It was so hard for me to watch commericals and even read posts on facebook, which were all geared towards mom's and expecting moms-to-be. Ugh, then to top it all off I had to listen to all of my family who were like happy mothers day to my two sisters... and I got "oh your not a mother yet". OMFG, I wanted to scream!


----------



## hopingsoon

haha, yes. we had a family brunch and i was the only woman there who was not a mother. good times. i've got my fingers crossed for this month. i know i've only been taking clomid for one month, but the fact that it didn't work makes me nervous that something else is "wrong." i think the reality is that i need to stop googling things like, "how many clomid cycles before your bfp?" and "what if clomid doesn't work?" :wacko:


----------



## Niks

I agree with you ladies... I am googling those things a lot lately and instead of cheering me up it makes me more depressed.

As for the mothers day... I dont want it to come unless I am a mother. I had a big fight with my husband on mothers day... as I was so irritated with the whole thing and he started his lecture on how "I should'nt stress and it will happen"

I hope we all get our reasons to celebrate the next mothers day!


----------



## LBNY007

Hi hopingsoon & Niks,

I wanted to catch up on anything new/changed over the past few days? 

I finished my last clomid pill last thurs, 5/17. It seems like the second round of clomid was worse than the first time, with side effects - bad headaches and nausea (even though the dose was the same).


----------



## Niks

LBNY007... I am sorry that you had a bad time.

Nothing new on my side. I finished my Provera dose on 21/05 and still waiting for :af:


----------



## LBNY007

Hi Niks,
One lucky thing I actually didn't have this 2nd clomid cycle is any hot flashes... so I suppose that's good?? 
When I tood Provera, I got my AF 7 days after my last pill. I heard it can take up to a full 10 days after your last pill, so good luck and hopefully you will have yours soon. Then you can start your official first round of clomid :)


----------



## Niks

Hello ladies

Hows everyone doing?

So the :witch finally showed upon Saturday and I will be starting my official 1st round of clomid on Wednesday.

LBNY007 - Loved the way u said its my "official first round" instead of 2nd round as now I am more excited about this round.


:dust: to all of us.


----------



## LBNY007

Hello ladies,
Niks, that's great your AF started... so the provera did work :) I hope the clomid works for you this month and much baby dust for you!!

hopingsoon, you must be in the same boat as me... the tww! Hopefully the 2nd round of clomid worked for us and we get a bfp! baby dust to us too!


----------



## hopingsoon

hi there!
LBNY007-- i took my last dose on the 17th too. i'm trying to stay hopeful but i'm so discouraged. i am frustrated because my husband doesn't seem to understand how emotional this is, and all my good friends are pregnant. i feel so isolated in this stupid roller coaster. how many dpo do you guys normally test?


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies

So I finished 2nd round of clomid without any side effects :) . just keeping my FX'd that I ovulate this time... all of this is so frustrating.

hopingsoon - I can understand how you must be feeling... all of this is so overwhelming some times and more so when every1 around us seems to get pregnant so fast. But keep your chin up and things will turn out fine.

LBNY007 - How are things with you currently?


----------



## LBNY007

Things have been so frustrating for me as well and I try not to talk about it "all the time" to my husband... he just gets annoyed with me. And yes, I believe he doesn't understand how it IS emotional to us! 

As for testing, I decided to use one of those cheap pregnancy tests on Fri, 6/1 (8 dpo) and it was negative. I took another one this morning (12 DPO) and I swear I was seeing things... but there were two lines!! So before I get my hopes up, I'm going to try again tomorrow morning. 
I'm crossing my fingers that it really is positive!


----------



## Niks

LBNY007 said:


> Things have been so frustrating for me as well and I try not to talk about it "all the time" to my husband... he just gets annoyed with me. And yes, I believe he doesn't understand how it IS emotional to us!
> 
> As for testing, I decided to use one of those cheap pregnancy tests on Fri, 6/1 (8 dpo) and it was negative. I took another one this morning (12 DPO) and I swear I was seeing things... but there were two lines!! So before I get my hopes up, I'm going to try again tomorrow morning.
> I'm crossing my fingers that it really is positive!

Hey.. Thats good news... I will keep my FXe'd for u... Test 2mrow and do let us know the results.


----------



## LBNY007

I took another (actually two) hcg tests this morning and they were both :bfp:!! The second line was darker then yesterday :happydance: 
I'm excited... but very nervous at the same time. I haven't said anything to my husband, I thought about doing something special on the 11th - our 1 year wedding anniversary!


----------



## Niks

Congrats :hugs: I am really really very happy for u! This is going to be a very special 1st anniversary for u.

I just wish it was same for us... our 2nd anniversary is on 9th.


----------



## LBNY007

Thank you Niks! 

Today is our anniversary and I couldn't wait to tell my husband, I did last Wed. He's very excited since this has been the first positive.
I contacted my gyno and scheduled an appt next wed 20th, which will put me at 6 weeks. I hope everything goes well!

Hopingsoon, we haven't heard from you... how's everything?


----------



## Niks

LBNY007 how did your appointment with the doctor go?


----------



## LBNY007

The appt went well today, had an ultrasound and I was able to see the heartbeat. It made be so happy, I teared up a little :) So as of today, I'm offically at six weeks. I go back again in two weeks for bloodwork. 

How are you Niks and hopingsoon doing with your cycles? I wish you both lots of babydust!


----------



## Niks

My cycle is going good as of now... My day 23 pogesterone level was 22.3 so that means I ovulated this time... I am on CD27 and had some AF like cramping yesterday bt today it is fine.... just keeping my F'Xed [-o&lt;


----------



## Niks

So I woke up this morning at 5:30 am and gathered enough courage to do the test... then waited impatiently for the results ( Clear Blue digital takes atleast 40 secs)... and guess what I was staring at a :bfp: ... It clearly said ' Pregnant 1-2 weeks'.... I just cant believe my eyes... I just hope everything goes fine now... Will fix my first doctors appointment on Monday ... I am soooo excited!

How are you doing LBNY007? Any news hoping soon?


----------



## LBNY007

Congrats Niks! That's wonderful news :) Do you know how far along you are, is it only 1-2 weeks? I hope your doc appt is soon, so you can hopefully see the heartbeat as I did at 6wks.
This Wed, I'll be 8wks! So far things are going well for me, the first thing I noticed was once I got my BFP I pretty much felt bloated (like you do when your period is coming). At at 6wks already noticed pants were starting to feel snug and since then, I've been trying to wear looser pants or do the rubberband trick, lol.
My prenatal appt is this friday, so hopefully that goes well.


----------



## Niks

The clear blue digital said 1-2 weeks but I guess I should atleast be 3 weeks along as my last period was 26th of May. I have my doctors appointment on 12th next week. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## LBNY007

So your last period started May 26? If so, then you are 5wks already :) That's great and your doctor's appt is next week, so you should hopefully see the heartbeat.


----------



## Niks

LBNY007 said:


> So your last period started May 26? If so, then you are 5wks already :) That's great and your doctor's appt is next week, so you should hopefully see the heartbeat.

I am so looking forward to that.


----------



## LBNY007

Hello ladies!

I just had my prenatal appt today, spoke with the doctor and had an exam. Then got to enjoy having 12 vials of blood drawn :( I hate needles! So I hope the tests go well and no surprises. My next appt is for an ultrasound on July 30, will be able to see and hear the heartbeat. Will be 12 weeks along. 

Niks, I hope your appt goes well next week!

hopingsoon, how are things with you?


----------



## soliderswife1

First off I want to say congratulations to you all who were trying and now have a blessing :happydance: . I have been doing a lot of reading lately on the issues Ive been having and it seems like you guys would be able to assist me and possibly guide me in the right direction. Heres a little history on myself :: Back in 2009 I was diagnosed with PCOS. At the time I was trying to enlist in the military rather then conceive. After being told that my pcos wouldnt allow me to join we decided we wanted to try and conceive. My doctor put me on clomid last year(not too sure about the mg). I was only able to use it once being that my husband got called out to duty. Obviously nothing happened while using clomid the 1st time. He came home at the end of March and I began taking clomid day 3 of my period as directed by the DR. I had my cycle March 28th, 2012, April 28th 2012, and may 30th 2012 with no cycle in June. I cant recall the last time Ive missed a cycle, and now Im a tad bit scared. I use period trackers on my phone to keep track of my cycle and according to them(I use 5 different ones) I am anywhere between 6-13days late. My last cycle in May was very different then they usually are. I wasnt bleeding like I normally would instead it was dark brown and only lasted 1-2days instead of the normal 3-4 days. I took a home pregnancy test this morning and it was negative. In the last few weeks Ive experienced pain in my breast, itchy nipple, and having to use the restroom more frequent then usually. There has been a white thick milky discharge as well. I also feel like my period is here but no bleeding.

Really need some adivse/ opinions.


----------



## LBNY007

Welcome soliderswife1,

Was this morning you first time taking a pregnancy test? It sounds like your beginning the symptoms of becoming pregnant?? Did you keep track of your base body temperature by chance? I was told to do so while taking clomid. 

The only thing I can suggest is to contact your gyno and let them know your situation. They may want you to go in for a urine test and maybe a blood sample to see if you are in fact pregnant. 
I've read online that some women are pregnant, but it takes a lot longer for them to receive a positive home tests. 

I wish you the best of luck and lots of babydust!!


----------



## soliderswife1

thanks for the respond..im sure you know how frusterating it all can be. i was going to wait until the end of the month to go in and see my obgyn but i think ill go asap.


----------



## soliderswife1

LBNY007 said:


> Welcome soliderswife1,
> 
> Was this morning you first time taking a pregnancy test? It sounds like your beginning the symptoms of becoming pregnant?? Did you keep track of your base body temperature by chance? I was told to do so while taking clomid.
> 
> The only thing I can suggest is to contact your gyno and let them know your situation. They may want you to go in for a urine test and maybe a blood sample to see if you are in fact pregnant.
> I've read online that some women are pregnant, but it takes a lot longer for them to receive a positive home tests.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck and lots of babydust!!

i also didnt keep track of anything. All i was instructed to do was start taking clomid day 3 of my cycle for 5 days... maybe ill have to start keeping track of my bbt... thanks again


----------



## LBNY007

Niks said:


> The clear blue digital said 1-2 weeks but I guess I should atleast be 3 weeks along as my last period was 26th of May. I have my doctors appointment on 12th next week. Will let you know how it goes.

Niks, how did you appt go last Thursday?


----------



## Niks

I had a miscarriage on on 9th July, so the appointment last week was more to decide on how to go forward ... The doctor said that we can start ttc straight away no need to wait. Also she has prescribed me with baby asprin to help he uterus lining. I am just keeping my FX'ed that I get my sticky bean soon.


----------



## LBNY007

Oh Niks, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: 
I hope you are able to get pg again right away again! Did the doctor suggest to try clomid again? 
:dust:


----------



## Niks

Yes I have finished third round of clomid now and waiting to ovulate.


----------

